

Customers, Traffic, and Users - skmurphy
http://nateberkopec.com/post/9172248328/customers-traffic-and-users

======
skmurphy
concluding paragraph:

    
    
       Customers - You have a respect for what someone does when they pay for 
       your product. You understand that someone paying $20 for your product means 
       they gave up an hour of their working life to pay for what you have to 
       offer. You treat them well for that sacrifice.

